# Congrats to 3 Eyes and Brian J



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 28, 2007)

3 Eyes took GC and Brian J took 10th over all in Stevensville.  Just got off the phone with Brian and he said he is tired.  He got walks in chicken and ribs.  I think it was a 2nd and a 4th but may be wrong.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 28, 2007)

Congrats to them!!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2007)

Great finish Brian!!!


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 29, 2007)

Great job guys!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 29, 2007)

Way to go guys!  Looks like another great weekend for the forum on the comp circuit!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 29, 2007)

Way to go guys!!!!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 29, 2007)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Jul 29, 2007)

*Stevensville*

Thanks everybody. It was a great contest, but VERY hot. Kinda sucked the life out of all of us. Brian took a couple of pics that I'm sure will be up when he recovers, and Jason should have the website updated (3eyzbbq dot com) soon as well.

I also want to point out the the VA BBQ Pirates won 1st place in brisket at their very first contest. Thats pretty damn impressive!

Hope to see more of you guys at this one next year!!

Dan


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice job guys!


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 29, 2007)

Great showing guys....great weekend for members of this Board!!!


----------



## The Crazy Redneck (Jul 29, 2007)

Congrats to all that won.  Got to meet 3 EYZS, what great guys.  Imissed Brian J.  Again congrats to all.... we did not do as well as we would like... talk to y'all soon


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Jason.  Looked like a great time.  Again, congrats.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 29, 2007)

great pics!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2007)

Congats guys


----------

